# Alice 25 - by Mollycoddles et al (~BBW (Multiple), Intrigue, ~Sex, ~SWG )



## Observer (Aug 30, 2009)

_~BBW (Multiple), Intrigue, Sex, SWG_ -The boyfriends of Laurie, Jen and Alice have to plan for Valentines Day - and vice versa

*Alice 25 &#8211; Prelude to Partytime 
by Mollycoddles et al

(Click here for the prior installment)*​
"So then Jen says 'Good thing she's still in one piece!' Pretty funny, huh? Man, that girl can really put the food away when she wants to. Poor thing must have a real bitch monster for a mother from what she says."

The next day, Laurie was back in that same basement room, now telling Frank the amazing story of Alice’s amazing binge. Stories of food made Laurie feel a might peckish, though, so she told the tale between bites scooped from a plastic cup of chocolate pudding.

Frank looked Laurie up and down. Today, Laurie was wearing a snug polo shirt and a pair of short boyshorts. The shirt clung tightly to her large, watermelon-sized knockers; the outline of her industrial-strength bra was, as always, faintly visible whenever she inhaled. Laurie had unbuttoned the three buttons at the shirt's collar, and the gap created was spread wide by her flaring melons. He had a clear view of her deep, inviting cleavage, not to mention the bulge of Laurie’s own belly, to which she amazingly remained seemingly oblivious despite her own 200+ pound size. As long as Alice was bigger she was content..

"Well, she's lucky that you're looking out for her," said Frank.

"Mmm," agreed Laurie, her mouth full of pudding, "Yeah, exactly. Jen and I totally had to tuck her into bed, then, cuz she totally passed out after stuffing herself like a pig. I'd be mortified if anyone saw me eating like that, but, of course, not too many people have my self-control. I think a lot of girls would have done the same thing, just stuffing themselves to bursting to deal with that stress."

Laurie spooned some more pudding into her mouth, but this time, a small dollop fell off her spoon and landed on the swell of her enormous hooters. Oblivious to her accident, Laurie continued to eat. Without a word, Frank grabbed a paper towel from the rack, moistened it under the tap, and dabbed it across Laurie's chest.

"What?" The buxom beauty strained to look down at Frank was doing. "What's that?"

"You just got a little pudding on yourself there, Laurie. That's what happens when you try to eat and talk at the same time." Without another word, Frank grabbed another paper towel and tucked it into Laurie's collar, forming a bib that protected most of her bulbous front. Gently, he took the pudding cup and spoon away from Laurie.

"Hey, I'm not done!" she protested. She pointed at the bib. "And this isn't funny!"

"It's not supposed to be funny. Here, sit down." Frank put his hands on her shoulders and maneuvered her to the couch, where he had her sit. Her plush bum hit the cushions with a whomp, her pudding-filled tummy causing the snap on her boy shorts to blow open as she sit. Frank sat next to her, scooped out another spoonful of pudding and placed it in Laurie's mouth.

"There we go," he said, "Now you won't have to worry about making a mess. Now you were saying?"

Laurie swallowed. "I was saying that the girls at cheer practice today &#8211;" (She paused as another spoonful went into her mouth) "- are all totally out of shape! I really had to &#8211; gulp &#8211; put them through the drill! And, of course, it goes without saying that &#8211; gulp &#8211; Alice is still the worst of the lot. Though Jen isn't too far behind."

"So what are you going to do? And you still have a little pudding on your lip there."

Laurie licked her lips to catch the stray pudding. "Oh, I've got a plan, don't you worry about that. I know exactly what I'm going to do."

"Are you trying to get Alice kicked off the team?"

"No! No, of course not…no, I just…" Laurie stuttered a bit. Her original intent had been to get Alice off the team, but she didn't really want that anymore. She liked having Alice around because she made Laurie look thinner by comparison, but it was more than that. She actually kind of felt friendly toward the little chubbette these days. 

"I just think that…that … look, don't worry about it, okay? I'm the team captain and I take care of my team. I know exactly what I need to do that's best for us all &#8211; me, Jen, Alice, everyone. So don't &#8211; gulp &#8211; worry about a thing."

"Sure thing, Laurie. Here, take this last bite." He placed the last spoonful of pudding at Laurie's lips and the greedy girl took it eagerly. Frank then carefully untucked her bib, quickly dabbing her lips to pick up any last pudding residue, and tossed it into the wastepaper basket.

Sighing, Laurie leaned back on the couch. "Mmm, that was good, baby." She patted her stuffed tummy. "I guess you're good for filling me up that way." 

"Oh, is that the only way I'm good to do it?" asked Frank. He eyed her chubby tummy, now pushing out over her unsnapped shorts. Those shorts must have been pretty uncomfortable on her now.

He leaned over and tugged on the zipper tab, slowly sliding it down as Laurie breathed out.
"Oh, I see where you're going, little boy," said Laurie, smiling. She pushed him away and stood up, quickly wriggling her unzippered shorts and panties to the floor.

In a single movement, Laurie pushed Frank back down on the couch and straddled him. Smiling coyly, she pulled her tight shirt off over her head, releasing her massive melons to jiggle freely in the air. Laurie's L-Cup brassiere still fit her fairly well, although her boobs welled up out of the top of the undergarment. Laurie liked the effect. In her mind, anything that made her bosom look more spectacular was a good thing. 

She tossed the shirt aside. With a saucy smile, she reached behind her back and unhooked her monster bra. Laurie's useless over-the-shoulder boulder holder fell away, letting her jugs swing free like a pair of pendulums. She leaned forward, just enough so that her big fat nipples were just grazing Frank's chest.

"See anything you like, Frank?" she purred, "Anything you'd like to play with?" 

She stretched, lithely, like a cat despite her ample girth, making her tits jiggle.

"Oh, I see a lot of things I'd like to play with."

"Hmmm, I bet you do. Here, baby, why don't you let Laurie show you what to do?" She reached down and took hold of Frank's hands and started to guide them to her chest. 

"See, Frank, you know that Alice and Tyler haven’t gone all the way yet? Lucky for them I had some good advice on what to do. Like, a certain something you know I like."

It was no secret that Laurie's idea of sex was ridiculously boobcentric. While 
many women may enjoy the sensation of having their chests fondled during foreplay, for Laurie breast-play was almost a sex act in itself. Few girls enjoyed a titty-suck to the extreme that she did. 

"But Laurie, your chest always gets all the attention,' said Frank, "Don't you think the rest of you will get jealous?"

He moved his hands downward, gently stroking her flabby belly, moving over the wide slow arc of her tummy, fluttering across her moist crotch, to land on her flabby behind. 

"You haven't paid any attention to your beautiful huge ass! Your poor fat booty, it hardly gets any love, and it's so big! Soon you'll be making Jen jealous."

He grabbed two generous handfuls of butt blubber and began to knead her soft flesh. It was pleasant, but what Laurie really longed to feel was a pair of strong hands cupping her voluminous breasts.

"Oh, oooh, oooh, it's...it's not that big, is it? Has it really gotten that fat? It's so hard to see it with these boobs, oh they need to be played with!" Laurie’s hemispherical hooters were pulsing with anticipation, her nipples literally bursting with desire.

"Oh, we'll get to those in good time, Laurie."

"Mnnn, no, Frank, I…oh!"

Laurie's protests were cut short as she felt his strong hands cup her buttocks. The hippo-like beauty queen delighted in the sensations she felt from a man fondling her buns; it was rare that any boy even noticed that there was more to her than her pendulous bosom. But she was spoiled from always having her way and she didn't like that Frank was ignoring her requests.

"Baby, that's good," she cooed, "But, baby, that's not all I've got for you." 

She thrust out her big chest, leaning over her man so that the tips of her large nipples grazed his chest. She hoped that would give him the right idea. But Frank continued to ignore her.

"You've got some nice creamy thighs here, too, Laurie," he said, moving his hands up from her ass to her thick, trunk-like legs. "These are getting pretty big, too, you know. But I guess you need these big legs to support all that weight…"

"Yes, yes, all that weight up top," said Laurie meaningfully.

Frank just smiled but didn't respond. Laurie was getting annoyed that he wasn't even acknowledging her enormous assets.

"Frank, that's enough of that! You know you'd better grab hold of these puppies. NOW. If you know what's good for you."

"Oh, really? Or what?"

"Or you ain't getting ANY tonight."

"Hmmm," Frank murmured thoughtfully. He didn't seem to be falling for her bluff.

"Baby, you better show my boobs some love! Or…"

"Or what?"

Laurie was getting antsy now. She wasn't used to not getting her way! 
"C'mon…I'm telling you! Is this so hard to get through your stupid skull?"

"Well, if that's your attitude…"

“No! I…I didn't mean…Ohhhh…p-please…my boooooobs…I need you to…I need you to touch my boobs…” Laurie was used to every man going straight for her enormous rack, and that was something she liked. Her jumbo juggs were actually highly sensitive, so much that it was difficult for her to get off without having them groped. Frank’s stubborn refusal to play with them was driving her wild. She wasn’t used to having to wait for any pleasure.

She thrust her chest into his face, each tingling tit throbbing to be touched.

"Ohhhhhhhhh, pleeeease," begged Laurie. She would have sworn that her boobs must have been visibly pulsating she was so horny.

"Is it time yet? Do you think it's time?"

"Ohhhhh, yessssss, pleassee, Frank!"

"What did you say, Laurie?"

"I said, pleassssse! I need you to touch my big beautiful boobies! I'm dying to feel you squeeze them! Oh, please, Frank, I'm just bursting!"

"Well, if mi'lady insists…"

"Oooooo," Laurie cooed. The feel of fingertips against her massive mammaries was just the release she needed, her moist crotch suddenly releasing a veritable flood.

"Mmm, baby, you think those itty bitty titties can hold this massive cock? They're so small, and my dick's so big."

“What? My titties can handle anything; bring it on, little boy!” His hands were all over her breasts, her massive udders rolling and quivering as he flipped her over.

Of course, Laurie's breasts could take anything; her cleavage canyon could swallow a kielbasa, so there was never any real doubt about that. As Frank straddled her, Laurie grabbed her huge hooters and squeezed them together around Frank's manhood. He thrust back and forth between her enormous mounds and Laurie laughed.

"Baby, you may be big, but nothing's bigger than my babies." She squeezed her boobs tighter milking her man for all she was worth. Frank pushed back and forth, easing his shaft between those two monstrous pillows of flesh, Laurie's enormous endowments shaking and shimmying in time to his thrusts like airbags full of gelatin.

"Mmmm, you feel that, baby? You feel my big soft boobies?" Laurie smiled to herself, pleased that her enormous endowments could still give a man pleasure. Not that there was any real doubt of that, but her vast size meant that she naturally tended to, well, sag a bit these days and that's a heavy burden to bear when you're only 18. Feeling a hot throbbing cock plunging through her swollen cleavage helped assuage her worries.

Frank grunted, Laurie giggled. It didn't take her long to make him climax.

Laurie winced as ropy strands of semen blew onto her face. Frank was shuddering and wheezing, still recovering from his orgasm, but he started to apologize as he noticed Laurie's soiled face.

"Save it," interrupted Laurie, pushing herself up and lolling her tongue to lick at the sticky substance. "I know a better way for you to apologize."

Laurie pushed Frank off her chest and motioned to her own soaking crotch. Frank understood &#8211; now it was his turn to eat.


----------



## Observer (Aug 30, 2009)

Heads turned as the three plumping porkers waddled into the cafeteria, each one carrying a tray before them. Laurie and Alice were making some effort to eat modestly while in public, but Jen had given up all pretext of moderation. The only one of the three feminine fatsos who had come completely to terms with her expanding waistline, Jen had loaded her tray with all the available treats  mashed potatoes in thick, creamy gravy, greasy fried chicken, buttery vegetables, and a big fat chocolate chip cookie. If Alice and Laurie hadn't been such relentless snackers when they weren't subject to disapproving stares, Jen would easily have outpaced the both of them.

The three growing girls struggled to find enough room on the narrow bench for their three bulbous behinds. Jen's famously wide seat took up more room on the bench than either of her two friends, but Laurie and Alice were hardly slouches when it came to filling space.

At the other tables, students were tittering at the sight of the three husky honeys.

"Talk about a wide load!" giggled Cindy Hawkins, snapping a picture of Jen's bulging buttocks on her camera phone. She showed the picture to Nancy Williams next to her and both girls broke into renewed titters.

"It barely all fits in the frame!" laughed Nancy. "But at least it still fits in her panties"

Jen shifted in her seat, her cheer skirt riding up enough to expose the soft, wobbly flesh of her buns spilling out of her spanky pants beneath.

"Well, it ALMOST fits," said Nancy .

"Those are three fat asses for sure," agreed Polly Chung, leaning over. "How much do you think they have to eat to stay that big?"

"More than they're eating now," chirped Nancy, "I don't know who they think they're fooling with those small lunches. A girl doesn't grow to be as big as a house just by nibbling. "

Andy Rodriguez couldn't take his eyes off Laurie's ginormous bosom, which was supported as much by her oversized bra as by her swollen tummy below these days.

"Look at the size of them!" he whispered to Jeremy McTaverish. "Those things can't be real, can they? I know that Laurie Belmontès has always been huge but now she's ludicrous! Could that all really just come from overeating?"

Jeremy could only nod in stupefied wonder. 

"If she does enough of it," piped in Marcus Greenbaum. "And, believe me, she does. Haven't you heard how she eats when no one's watching her? She stuffs herself like a prize hog. They say it's a wonder that she hasn't ballooned even bigger!"

"Well, how would they know that if no one's watching?" said Andy suspiciously.

"They find evidence," said Marcus, laying his finger to the side of his nose, "The trash can in the girls' locker room is always filled to the brim with candy wrappers and potato chip bags every day. You tell me who else would be leaving that behind?"

"Could be any of them," said Jeremy, "It's not like her friends there aren't packing on the pounds as well! Look at the ass on Jen Sarovy! She's as wide as a truck!"

"Yeah, and Alice there is growing pretty hefty, too. She used to be pretty chubby, I'll grant you, but now she's as big as a manatee."

Laurie frowned across the table at Jen. The bottom-heavy bunny was wolfing down her lunch with abandon, paying no mind to the giggles and stares that had accompanied the three chunky cheerleaders as they waddled into the cafeteria.

"Jen," she hissed, "Slow down, wont you?. You are embarrassing us!"

Jen looked up quizzically, her fleshy cheeks bulging with food, a rivulet of gravy dribbling from the corner of her mouth.

"Whad a boo talking about?" she asked , sputtering morsels of food. A few flecks hurled across the table to land on Laurie's pendulous bosom. The fuming ice queen reached up to brush them away.

"I'm talking about that," said Laurie. "Sweetie, why don't you slow down and chew your food? You're making us all look bad. Isn't that right, Alice honey?"

Alice nodded. "Itit might be good to slow down a bit, Jen. People are kind of staring."

Jen craned her neck to look around the room, but, of course, students turned away to avoid catching her eye. After doing a full sweep, Jen shrugged and returned to chowing down.

"I'm hungry," she said as she pushed another forkful into her mouth. "Besides, I don't know what you two have your panties in a twist about. I mean, like, you guys eat like this too, ya know, when we're at sleep over."

"Jen!" snapped Laurie, scandalized. "That's different!"

"Yeah," said Alice , "That's, you know, just usamong friends."

"Yeah," agreed Laurie, "Among friends."

"Besides," said Alice, looking down at herself and adjusting the hem of her sweater which had started to slip up over the curve of her rotund belly, "I should be cutting back on that anywayI'm getting in trouble at work"

"What's that? Oh, you mean that bitch Maggie?"

"Yeah," said Alice , obviously not comfortable with calling Maggie a 'bitch' despite the former's cruel treatment of her. "She's always on my case for being sobig. She thinks I'm stealing food from work because I keep blowing up, but I swear I'm not! Well, not much"

"But you're not gaining because of our sleepovers!" said Laurie, "It's all diet food! You should be able to eat a ton without gaining an ounce!"

Of course, that isn't true about any kind of food, not even diet food. But Laurie was so invested in her deception that she almost believed it  after all, she was consuming just as much of this so-called "diet food" as was Alice.

"Well, I justI dunnoI don't like her yelling at me"

"Hmmm," said Laurie thoughtfully. "That sucks indeed." Laurie decided to change the subject; she didn't want Alice dwelling on her inflating size for too long, lest she start to get suspicious. Also, Laurie didn't like to talk about it much either. It made her feel kind of bad to deceive Alice like this.

"Anyway, you know what's coming up?"

"What?"

"Valentine's Day! So I bet someone is going to be getting a special present from their favorite dwee  I mean, boyfriend!"

"Oh wow," said Alice , "Valentine's Day IS coming up! I had totally forgotten about it. Gee, do you think Tyler will get me something?"

"Pbbbt," scoffed Laurie, "Of course he will! What kind of question is that? Didn't Chris ever get you anything?"

"Um, not really," said Alice, "We weren't on good terms at that time, though. He was angry at me for, um, gaining some weight and he just told me that he wasn't going to get me any chocolate because he didn't want me to pork up any more." Alice sighed miserably. "Also, he was kind of upset that we weren'tyou know"

"Oh," said Laurie flatly.

"Well, you know, it just didn't feel right with him"

"Oh honey, I know," said Laurie sympathetically. "Um, so, does it feel right with Tyler? You said before that you hadn't yet"

"Yes, it does," said Alice, "It feels really right. But Ive neverI mean, I don't know if heif it's the right time"

"Honey, this is Valentine's Day. There's no better time. And let me tell you, if he feels the same way about you that you do about him, then, well, he's going to be expecting something to happen. Something big. And if you like him, then this is the time."

"Something big?" Alice gulped nervously. "Like what?"

"You gotta seduce that boy," said Laurie, "It shouldn't be hardBy the looks of that dork, he's probably never been with a woman before"

"Laurie!" Jen flashed her friend an angry look. "Like, stop it! That's, like, Alices boyfriend you're talking about!"

"Oh, right, sorry." Laurie was surprised to hear Jen snap at her like that. That wasn't like Jen at all! Come to think of it, Jen had been doing a lot of weird stuff lately. Laurie wondered if Jen was beginning to go soft. She did seem to enjoy hanging out with Alice a lot. Well, Laurie was enjoying that , too, but at least she hadn't lost sight of their ultimate goal, no matter how much she was beginning to feel bad about it. 

Laurie had noticed that her constant warnings about Jen's figure no longer seemed to have the same effect, that Jen almost seemed resigned to becoming a bulging, big-butt cow. Not just resigned, in fact. Jen seemed happy with her increasing size. Probably because she thinks that ridiculous rump is still a shapely bum, Laurie thought darkly.

"But Laurie's right," said Jen, "You should, like, seduce him. Let him know why you're the girl he desires!"

"Butbut I don't know anything about seduction!" wailed Alice.

"Oh, it's easy," said Laurie, "First you get some sexy lingerie. In fact, later on, we'll take you out shopping so you can get just the right outfit. Right, Jen?"

"Totally!" chirped Jen, brightening at the prospect of shopping.

Alice wasn't quite as enthusiastic. Thinking of the vast selection of sexy lingerie that would be on display at the mall's fancy adult boutiques was making her feel very intimidated! Even if she could fit her wide frame into something scandalous, would she know what to do? This would be her first time!

"Also, Alice baby, and this is important: When you're with your man, in the bedroom  say you've got some candle lit, something sheer and sexy on -- just push your boobs together and arch your back." 

"Well, that might work," said Jen, "or you could bend over and shake your booty!"

Laurie sniffed. "No, Jen, she should put that little dweeb's face between her tits!"

"No, she's got to put it between her cheeks!"

"Between her cheeks? Ew, don't be stupid! Everyone knows that the way to a man's heart is through a woman's chest!" To emphasize the point, Laurie puffed out her own chest. Jen did not back down. Both girls were eager to impress upon their innocent friend the importance of their own respective attributes  

Laurie thrust out her bulbous bosom as she extolled the virtues of breasts, while Jen cocked her hips to showcase her rounded rear.

"But I don't have boobs like you, Laurie, or a butt like you, Jen! All I have is this big gut!" Alice looked down at her flabby tummy.

"Girl, you are tripping. You might not have all the boob that I've got or all the ass that Jen's got, but you've got the best of both worlds. You got nice curves all over. Trust me, you work that ass and those tits and you'll have Tyler eating out of your hand."

"You think?"

"No doubt in my mind." A pause. "But, seriously, stick his face in your tits."

"No, shake your ass!" said Jen, " Alice, like, remind me later, and I'll show you how to do a little something called a booty clap."

"A boowhat's that?"

"Oh, I think your boy will appreciate it."

"Jen! That's so vulgar! Alice , don't listen to this slut; just suck on your own boobs there and he'll be putty in your hands."

"My own boobs? I don't think I can reach them into my mouth!"

"Well, I guess not everyone has my talents," said Laurie, "but we'll find something for you to do"

She trailed off as the rest of the squad entered the lunchroom. Lizzie, Kristine and Denise took their positions at the table, the overloaded benches groaning even more as additional weight was added to them. While Kristine and Lizzie were downright svelte compared to the Big Three, they were still packing far more pudge than was usual for cheerleaders. Denise, oddly, remained rail thin.

Laurie eyed Denise scornfully as she rested her petite butt on the seat next to her. The bony girl was the closest thing the squad had to a standard cheerleader physique these days. People thinking of cheerleaders might imagine a chest like Laurie's but the reality of it was that the corpulent captain's expansive knockers  as well as general chubbiness  made her unfit for most of the physical exertions required in cheerleading.

Laurie waited until most of the squad was distracted, deep in conversation amongst themselves, before she turned to Denise.

"Denise, sweetie, can I talk to you?"
"Hmm?"

"Sweetie, I want to tell you that I'm worried about you. I heard that you got a C on your algebra test last week."

"What? Yeah, well, it wasn't my best work. It's no big deal."

"Honey, anything that could affect my team is a big deal. You do know that if you don't keep your grades up that I'm required to kick you off the team, hmm?"

"Yeahbut that's for failing grades! It was just a C. C'mon, Laurie"

"Just a C for now, Denise, but I don't like where this is going. I'm concerned that you need to get those grades up, okay? I think I may have a little something to help you."

Laurie unzipped her backpack and pulled out a handful of what appeared to be granola bars.

"What are these?" asked Denise.

"Brain food," said Laurie, tapping her forehead meaningfully. "Trust me, sweetie, these contain plenty of, like, the protein and carbs that you need to really concentrate on your studies. They totally helped me and I know they'll help you. Promise me you'll eat them, right, hun?"

"Sure," said Denise. She was a bit confused, because she was sure that her grades weren't that bad. In fact, she was pretty sure that some of the other cheerleaders had worse grades. But she was flattered by the attention. "Sure, Laurie, I'll do that. Thanks a lot!"

Laurie smiled sweetly. "No problem, hun, what are captains for?" 

Across the cafeteria, three boys were having a similar conversation.

"Well, we haven't done anything yetnot really," said Tyler.

Craig and Frank exchanged worried glances.

"You do know that Valentine's Day is coming up?" said Frank, Alice might be expecting something big to happen."

"Of course he knows that Valentine's Day is coming up!" interrupted Craig, "She'll be expecting you to really rock her world! Let me tell you something that always drives Jen crazy: Right before you get into bed, just smack her ass. Chicks love it! Shows you're in charge."

Frank laughed. "No way! Laurie would kill any man that tried that. It's all about one thing." 

Frank cocked an eyebrow and hefted a pair of imaginary breasts. 

"Laurie cannot resist having her, well, chest area fondled. She's absolutely boob crazy, not that I can blame her. Who wouldn't be for those? Take my word for it, Tyler, give her a good massage right there and she'll fall to pieces."

"That's easy for you to say!" said Craig, "You're dating a human pool toy  with her own floatation devices! But for normal girls, the behind is the place to think about."

"Normal girls? Oh, and what's that supposed to mean, hmmm?"

"Nothing, man, just sayin' that most girls don't have boobs that have their own zipcode. So when you're dealing with a girl like Alice , who is lovely but, you know, not asattributed as your woman, Frank, then you need to use a bit more finesse."

"By which you mean ass smacking?"

"Yeah, exactly!"

"Well," said Frank, "It's funny that you mention that, Craig, because Alice, who like you said is just lovely, right Tyler, is also lacking in certain attributes that your Jen has in abundance."

"You mean"

"I mean, Alice doesn't have a rear like two bowling balls shoved in a pair of panties. And I'm not saying that's a bad thing, we all love Jen, but let's face it. She's not built like, how did you say it, a normal girl." Frank grinned.

Craig chuckled. "Well, I guess that we're in agreement that we've got most assuredly unique girlfriends."

"I dunno," said Tyler , "If we're going by the theory that a girl likes to have heruh, biggest assetuhpleasuredthen maybe she'd like a a tummy rub?"

All three boys turned to look at the table where their girlfriends were sitting. Alice was nibbling on a cookie that she'd probably snatched from Jen's plate, her round face smiling sweetly, her double chin wobbling. The plump blonde had a very noticeable potbelly that bulged out past her admittedly ample breasts, spilling out of the bottom of her stretched sweater to fill her lap. In fact, it looked like it filled her entire lap these days. Alices deep navel was just barely visible as the hem of her sweater rose above it with every inhalation, then settled down to cover it when Alice breathed out.

"Yeah," agreed Frank. "That might be.

Craig nodded.

Frank was quiet a moment. "Either of you guys have any idea what Laurie might like for Valentine's Day?"

"She's your girlfriend. You don't know?"

"Well, I want it to be something special," said Frank, "So I'm still thinking."

"Get her a custom-made Z-cup bra," chuckled Craig, "Then she wouldn't be spilling out all the time."

"Hey, man, that's my woman you're talking about!"

Craig laughed. Just trying to help, dude!"

Frank stroked his chin. "Actually, knowing Laurie, that might not be a bad idea. But it's not exactlyromantic."

"You could get one with hearts all over it?"

"That'snot exactly the 'from the heart' gift that I'm thinking of," said Frank. He looked over at the girls again. "I guess I'll have to do some detective work."


----------



## Observer (Aug 30, 2009)

Laurie was dressed casually. That is, as casual as she ever got  even when she was slumming, the busty bombshell managed to look stunning. Her tight jeans outlined her growing backside, cutting into her wobbly love handles as she sauntered through the mall's food court. She sported a snug "Obama" T-shirt, her massive melons stretching the president's trademark smile into a grimace.
The pumped-up princess leaned against the counter of "Pizza-By-the-Pound," her large breasts nearly touching the tabletop as she studied the menu.

"Can I help you?" asked a bored-looking Hispanic girl.

"Hmmm, yes, I think you can," said Laurie. She eyed the counter girl up and down. The girl behind the counter did the same, her eyes resting on Laurie's heaving bust longer than warranted. Laurie's pert left nipple gave the president a disturbing unicorn horn. "Do you know who I am?"

"Yeah," said the girl. Of course, EVERYONE at school recognized Laurie. Her enormous melon-sized tits and snobby attitude had been the talk of the school before she started porking up this year  now her ever-expanding waistline and shrinking clothes had added even more fuel to the gossip fire. "You're Laurie Belmontès."

"Good, good. Now I'm not here to order any food. I'm here becausewell, I have a proposition for you."

"What? I don't swing that way," said the girl. "Why don't you go ask your friend Jen Sarovy, I hear that you "

"Shut up, I'm not talking about that," said Laurie, still smiling through her eyes betrayed a sinister fire. "You work with a girl named Alice, right? I think you might be her manager?"

"Yeah, I know Alice. What's it to you?"

"Weeeelll," said Laurie, absently tracing a finger on the counter, "I hear that you're being kind of mean to her. See, Alice is a good friend of mine. So I wanted to ask you a little teensy weensy favor, see? I want you to stop being such a bitch to her, okay? See, Alice is a very sensitive girl and I don't like seeing her sad."

Alice," said Maggie, "should stop eating food that she hasn't paid for then."

Laurie laughed. "Oh, sweetie, you're funny. I like how you take this so seriously. Listen, I think we can reach a little agreement, hmmm?"

Maggie looked intrigued. "I'm listening."

"You're Magdelena Juarez, right? I think I know your little sister. Gloria, right? She's a freshman, and I hear that she's thinking about trying out for the cheer squad this year. Now, you know that I'm the captain, of course, so I have final say in who gets on and who doesn't."

Maggie laughed. "Is that the best you can do? Gloria's going to get on the team whether you say so or not. She's twice the athlete that any of the cows on your team are."

Laurie's smile didn't falter but her voice got low and dangerous.

"Oh, honey, just a little tip for you: You'd better think very carefully before you say anything to make things worse for you."

"Worse for me? Who do you think you are? snapped Maggie, You might be hot stuff at school because you run the cheer squad, but out here, youre nobody. You think youre so special because youve got those huge tits? Well, thats all you have. Thats all you are. Nothing but a big set of boobs. You like that, Boobs? Huh? You like being all boobs?

Laurie didn't like that tone of voice at all. Her pretty face started to flush. Unfortunately, Maggie mistook it for a flush of embarrassment rather than fury. She continued to twist the knife, not realizing her mistake. 

"You think that rack makes you queen of the heap, but the only reason they're so big is because you're so fat! Everyone knows it! When you waddled into the cafeteria yesterday, you should have heard the snickers. I can't believe you didn't notice. If you stopped stuffing yourself long enough to look in a mirror, then maybe you'd know that you're turning into a real porker!"

Laurie's breathing was growing more rapid as her anger level rose, her melon-heavy jugs heaving inside her constricting shirt. Obama looked like he was having an epileptic seizure.

Careful, Boobs, dont wanna burst our top now, do we? That'll be some change we can believe in. Haha!

Still smiling, Laurie reached up casually, grabbed Maggie by her hair and twisted her head around. Maggie yelped in surprise as Laurie brought Maggie's ear to her mouth.

"Now you listen to me, bitch," hissed Laurie, "I've had enough of your crap." 

Maggie started to yelp but Laurie hushed her. 

"You be quiet. I'm only going to say this one more time. You stop griefing Alice or I will ruin you. Don't think I can't do it. If I hear you make one more comment about Alice popping down pepperoni or whatever, and I will make sure that not only does your sister never make the cheer squad, I'll make sure that she doesn't make the gymnastics team or the tri-athletes or even the glee club. And I won't stop there, either. You're going to find it awful hard to keep this nice little job of yours with the rumors that I'm going to start. I don't think Mr. Jenkins will want to keep a manager that spits in the food now, would he?"

"I'm not scared of you," said Maggie through clenched teeth, "No one would ever believe "

"Oh, really? I think they would, honey. I do still have some sway in this town. I'll make sure that no one in school ever eats here again and I'll make sure that everyone knows it's all because of you. Do I make myself clear?"

Maggie was silent. She had to admit that Laurie had her in a bind. "Fine! Fine, just let me go!"

Smiling sweetly, Laurie let go of Maggie's hair. Maggie straightened up, rubbing her sore head and glaring at Laurie venomously.

"Don't you forget this little talk, okay, sweetie?" said Laurie, ignoring the evil eye. She hefted her purse over her shoulder and turned to leave. As she took a step away from the counter, she turned back and stared seriously at her adversary. "Because I won't."

Maggie watched the overfed cheerleader stomp away, her entire bulging body wobbling as she moved. She was still thinking about it when Tyler showed up for his shift half an hour later.

"Hey, Maggie," he said, "I want to talk to you about something."

"What's that?" she replied absently.

"I've seen how you treat Alice," said Tyler, "And frankly, I don't care for it at all. You're being really unfair to her and just picking on her because she's a little big. You have no proof at all that she's doing anything wrong andand I insist that you stop! You can say what you want to me but I'm not going to stand for this abuse against Alice anymore. So you'd better quit it!"

"Hmm," murmured Maggie, distracted. She didn't like people telling her what to do, especially not her underlings at work, but her hair was still smarting from her encounter with Laurie earlier

Tyler was bracing himself for a tirade from his tetchy supervisor. But surprisingly, Maggie didn't explode in anger.

"Okay, Tyler," she said, "I'll stop."

***
Laurie was livid. She was trying to cook dinner right now, but she was having trouble concentrating on her stirfry while still thinking about her encounter with Maggie. How could Maggie have said those things about her weight? It was ridiculous! 

"That bitch said I was nothing but a pair of boobs and the only reason they're so big is because I'm fat! That's ridiculous! Right?"

Frank looked at his gaining girlfriend as she bent over to scrape at the bottom of the pan with her spatula. She was still wearing the same T-shirt and jeans, although in this position her tubby tummy now pooched out from under her shirt, forming a roll that hung over the waist of her pants. The blubber roll hid the fact that Laurie had unbuttoned her jeans to get more comfortable. Laurie had eaten a snack before coming home from the mall  Frank had seen the empty chip bags and cookie wrappers in the trash  but she was still hungry enough to start work on an early dinner.

"Baby, she's kinda right," said Frank.

"What? What did you say?" Laurie turned on him, eyes flashing. 

"Just sayinyou are kindabig. You have to admit that, Laurie."

"I don't know what you're talking about," said Laurie through clenched teeth. Her grip on the spatula tightened, her knuckles going white. "I am certainly NOT big."

Laurie glared at her boyfriend. Of course, she knew that he was right. She was a big girl. Once merely busty, Laurie's insatiable appetite  and the new-found sexual excitement of eating in bed  meant that she was never totally full. It also meant that she'd been steadily blimping for quite some time, and, although most of her weight still went to her pendulous pontoons, her hips, thighs, and tummy were also much more generous these days. 

Laurie wasn't exactly sure of her own weight, since the last time that she'd stepped on a scale was at the slumber party where she'd learned that she was 205 pounds. She knew that she must be bigger now, just because back then she could just see the very tips of her toes over her mammoth mammaries if she bent over. But now, she couldn't see anything beyond her own breasts because she'd become so top-heavy that leaning forward wasn't really an option anymore.

"Don't be like that, Laurie," said Frank, "I'm just saying that you've gained a little up top. I thought you liked that. I certainly don't mind."

"That's not the point," snarled Laurie, "Maggie was totally disrespecting me! And she started calling me 'Boobs' like it was some sort of nickname! And--- stop laughing!"

Frank was chuckling at the idea and his laughter only became more pronounced when Laurie twirled around. Her heavy cleavage bounced dramatically within the confines of her tight top as if to punctuate the appropriateness of the new name.

"Oh, c'mon, I didn't mean anything by itBoobs."

"Stop it! It's not funny!"

Still laughing, Frank walked up behind her and put his hands on her hips, his chin on her shoulder. "Aw, I think it is. Just a tad. It's a cute name, don't you think? And, besides, I thought you were proud of your boobs, Boobs."

"Stop it!" Laurie scowled. "Stop talking about how fat my boobs are. Because they're not fat! They're justbig!" 

She swatted his hands away as he made a reach for them. "I think we all know who's really the fat one around here! It's you. That's why you can't have any of this food I'm cooking now!"

Laurie switched off the oven and piled her stirfry onto a plate. There was a lot of it. Certainly, it looked like she'd made enough for two people, but she was determined to keep it all for herself now that she was pissed at Frank.

"Aw, Laurie, don't be mad. I just meant that, you've put on a little bit of weight. There's nothing wrong with it. In fact, I think you look good, but I don't think you should deny it "

"Shut up," she snapped. Angrily, she grabbed a fork and started shoveling noodles into her mouth. "This has nothing to do with that. I'm doing this for your own good." 

She spooned another bite into her mouth before finishing the first, her chubby cheeks bulging as she chewed vigorously, her narrowed eyes still pouring into Frank with furious intensity. "A big fat boy like you doesn't need any more food. I, on the other hand, have a certain figure to keep up. You seem so happy about these boobs, don't you? Well, I'd better eat alllll this stirfry then, if you want me to keep my voluptuous physique. What do you think of that, you jerk? Huh?!"

Frank was silent as Laurie slurped down more noodles. She was obviously angry but Frank was honestly not trying to be mean. Laurie's denial regarding her weight couldn't be healthy. All he wanted to do was get her to see that, yes, she was a little rounder these days, but that it wasn't a bad thing. Her stomach was already puffing out from this latest meal, pushing the zipper on her open pants down a notch, but Laurie was too busy huffing and griping with indignation to notice.

"With your flab, I should be calling YOU 'Boobs'," she snarled as she stuffed the last mouthful into her face. Laurie dumped the now-empty plate into the sink and circled her large boyfriend. She grabbed a handful of flesh from Frank's gut and gave it a savage jiggle.

"Nasty," she sneered, watching his soft belly shake. "That's just disgusting. I don't know where you get off on telling me that I'm fat."

"I'm just saying that you can't say Maggie's wrong," cut in Frank, "You have gained a lot of weight lately, baby. And a lot of it's gone right here." 

He pointed to Laurie's enormous jugs, now heaving as she huffed in anger. Laurie squinted, her lip quivering in rage, her face going red as she strained to control her temper.

"You jerk!" she howled suddenly, hurling her fists at Frank's chest. "You stinking jerk! You don't know from anything!" 

Frank recoiled slightly from the fury of Laurie's sudden outburst. He was used to Laurie's general bitchiness, but he's never seen her lose her temper like this. Screaming, the tubby cheer captain punched Frank again and again.

Frank grabbed her soft wrists and held them away as Laurie was about to complete another arc. 

"Stop that," he said.

"Shut up! You stupid fat jerk! I'm not fat, damn you! You're fat, you gross fat hog! This fat on you is just gross. It's revolting and you should really shape up, not me! Look at you, you disgusting fatty fat. Maybe you should work out and lose all of this jiggly blubber."

She made another futile effort to smack Frank but the bulky boy held her wrists tight to prevent her. 

"Stop that," he said again.

"No! Don't you tell me what to do! Have you forgotten who I am? I'm Laurie Belmontès! I'm the head of the cheer team! I run the school! Every boy wants me and every girl wants to be me! You should be down there licking my feet and thanking your lucky stars that I ever even looked at you! But instead you're standing here, calling me fat"

"I'm not calling you fat."

"Yes, you are! Calling me fat and telling me that that horrible girl was right! Right to talk back to me, to call me a big-boobed booby! Well, it's not right! I don't get treated that way! I don't ever get treated that way, not from her, and not from you, youtubby lardbucket!"

"Laurie, please, will you listen" Frank was starting to get angry himself. He was taking a lot of abuse from his irate woman

"No, you listen!" Laurie was so furious that she was wheezing  partly from anger and partly just because the tantrum was already taking a toll on a girl as overweight and out of shape as she was  and hot tears were streaming down her face. 

"WILL YOU BE QUIET!" shouted Frank suddenly. Laurie was stunned into silence by his outburst, so much that she stumbled backwards, tripped over her own feet and landed with a splat on her broad, cushioned bottom. Frank's face was contorted in anger, her brow furrowed, and he waved his finger at his girlfriend as he yelled.

"I'm tired of this!" Frank continued, "Laurie, you are being ridiculous! If you weren't so self-absorbed maybe you'd be able to see the truth, but you're just deluding yourself! It doesn't matter how much you say that you aren't, because the truth is, you are! Yes, you are fat! You've been gaining weight all year and you'd have to be blind not to see it! You can insult me all you want, but it's not going to change the fact that you're getting fleshier all the time!" 

Frank paused to breathe, his chest rising and falling rapidly. His face was going red, though whether from the exertion of the outburst or just plain fury (or a combination of both), it was impossible to tell. 

Laurie opened and closed her mouth, gawping like a fish. She was totally shocked! She'd never seen Frank lose his temper before; she was used to him stoically taking all the abuse she could dish out and she certainly wasn't used to hearing him call her "fat." She stared at him through bulging, blood-shot eyes.

"The worst part is that you seem to think that being fat is the end of the world," said Frank, "But you're every bit as sexy as you ever were. You have to realize that you don't have to pretend that you're still thin to be sexy! But I'm tired of listening to your moaning, so until you calm down and see reason, I'm going home!"

He turned and started to walk out.

Oh no, thought Laurie, seeing her boyfriend make his way toward the door. He's actually leaving! Oh not that. I didn't want him to actually leave!

Laurie called out: "Frank! Wait!"

She stumbled to her feet and bounced after her retreating boyfriend. Despite herself, she didn't want to see him leave. Despite all her dismissive language, she had grown to love this boy who so quietly listened to her tirades, who indulged her weaknesses and, most of all, put up with her bitchiness. She remembered her previous relationship with Josh  Josh had little use for Laurie beyond being a trophy girlfriend. Laurie had known that, but she hadn't minded because the feeling was mutual. Josh had been a looker, a muscular youth who led the football team, and someone whom Laurie could use to show off in front of other girls. But outside of the bedroom, they had had little in common, and Josh usually just blew off anything she had to say. And then, when she'd started to uncontrollably pork out, Josh had simply dumped her. 

Frank on the other hand wasn't anyone too important in the school's pecking order; he mostly kept to himself and didn't bother playing politics. He was chunky and goony and, to be perfectly honest, someone that only a few months ago Laurie had considered way beneath her league. But he was so patient and so understanding that he's won her heart and, as loathe as she was to admit needing anyone, she didn't want to lose him

"Frank! Don't go! II'm sorr- Look, I know that I'm .I'm .I'm fat, okay?" Laurie literally seemed to choke on the word, struggling to hold back sobs. But she didn't seem to be sobbing in anger anymore, but rather fear. Laurie pointed to her pudgy tummy. 

"People think that just because I can't see over my boobs means that I don't know. But I know. I can feel it. I can feel my pants pinching. I can tell it's getting harder to cartwheel and summersault. I know that I'm gaining weight, butI just I just don't like people talking about my weight, okay?"

Frank stopped and turned to face her.

What am I saying? thought Laurie. Am I actually saying that it's okay for Frank to call me fat? Why do I feel this way? Why don't I want him to leave? I guess I guess I must really lo- like him a lot! 

Laurie was stunned by her revelation.

I'm Laurie Belmontes, she thought, I run the school. I don't need anyone else! 

It was the same refrain that she used to convince others of her power and now she was using it on herself.

But I thinkI think I may need him!

"B..butdid you really mean that when you said that it made me sexier?"

"Laurie, you know that I wouldn't lie. Everything about you is drop dead gorgeous. Haven't I told you as much? You shouldn't be afraid of your weight."

"So I'm still hot, right?" said Laurie quietly.

"Of course, you're still hot! You're gorgeous. If anything, you're even hotter now."

Laurie sniffled but her cheeks blushed slightly, pleased at the compliment. 

"And" She looked down at her jumbo juggs. "and my boobs.?"

"Your breasts are still marvelous, Laurie. If anyone says that they're too big, then they're crazy. Crazy or lying." He stepped forward and took the trembling bombshell in his arms. "But the rest of you is just as beautiful."

"Soyou like mefat?"

"I think you're absolutely to die for. Does this mean that you're not going to put up a front anymore?"

"Well" Laurie chewed on the thought, smiling as she felt Frank's hands massage her love handles. "I guess I don't mind if you say it. But I don't want anyone else saying it."

At least she's not deluding herself anymore, thought Frank. But out loud he said: 

"So I get special privileges, huh? Lucky me!" He smiled.

"Yeah," said Laurie, "And you better appreciate it. No one else is allowed to call Laurie Belmontès fat. You're the only person in the world that can get away with that, so you'd better feel lucky."

"Oh, I do," said Frank, "So I guess I should grant you the same privilege."

"What? Oh" Laurie suddenly felt a little bad for the way she'd berated Frank about his own weight, but just a tad. After all, there was a difference, wasn't there? But the truth was that she didn't mind his flab either. With him now holding her, surrounding her with his bulk, it was actually kind of comforting. She decided to play it off as a sly game, hoping that Frank would take her previous insults as playful teasing. 

"Well, if I have that privilege, then I can say thisFrank, you naughty boy, you haven't been watching your weight. Didn't I tell you that you needed to drop some pounds, you lardbucket?" The words were harsh, but this time the tone was teasing and coy. Laurie ran her hands over Frank's hefty stomach, lifting his shirt to see his naked belly and manboobs.

"Look at these, they're like big fat flippers," she cooed, "Hey, Frank, soon you'll have bigger boobs than me. And I'm not going to stand for that from anyone! But it's a good thing that I'm such a tolerant girl. Hmmm, then again...maybe it's not so bad. Let's compare"

With her other hand, she grabbed Frank's wrist and led it under her own shirt, placing it on her left breast.

"You need to do something about this big fat ass," she continued, her hand snaking around behind Frank and sliding into the back of his pants. She squeezed his behind and giggled "You're putting almost as much straining on the back of your pants as one the front."

"I could say the same for you, Laurie. The back of your clothes are having the same trouble as the front." The one hands stayed cupping Laurie's enormous tit, but the other reached behind to give her rounded rump as swat. Laurie usually didn't like anyone mentioning her increasing shelf of a behind, but well, it was different with Frank now. 

"Look at all this soft gross flab. This is no way for a man to be...you should be hard here..." 

She moved her hands down to his crotch..."like you are here."


----------



## Observer (Aug 30, 2009)

Laurie was late to her shopping trip with Jen and Alice.

Jen seemed to understand why, snickering behind her hand as she pointed to Laurie's slightly mussed hair. The buxom beauty had been in such a hurry to meet her two friends that she hadn't taken the time to get every single strand of her raven hair perfectly in place as she usually did. The average person wouldn't have noticed anything amiss but Jen knew that Laurie was always perfectly coiffed &#8211; except when she first got out of bed.

"Someone's been having fun!" said Jen. Alice seemed confused, but Laurie waved dismissively as she fixed her hair.

"That's none of your beeswax, Jen," said Laurie, "We're not here to discuss my love life as exciting as it is. We're here to help Alice with hers. And I know exactly how to do that. Follow me, ladies!"

The three chunky cheerleaders waddled through the mall, with Laurie carefully steering them away from the food court. Both Jen and Alice seemed to naturally gravitate toward it, irresistibly drawn toward the smell of delicious food, but Laurie wasn't eager for another confrontation with Maggie, who might still be manning the counter of "Pizza-By-the-Pound." Not that Laurie was afraid of her or anything; she just didn't have the time or patience for that sort of aggravation right now. She was on a mission.

"You are going to love this place," said Laurie, "This is where Jen and I buy all our intimates. They have something for everyone."

Alice nodded. Her T-shirt was tucked into her jeans, but clung so tightly to her chunky body that you could see all her jiggly jelly rolls &#8211; the shirt fabric continuously got sucked into the creases between her flab rolls. Her deep belly button was clearly visible through the straining top. The gaining girl was wearing a belt, not because she needed help keeping her pants up but to cover the fact that she'd recently busted the button from her jeans and her zipper refused to stay up the top inch.

The other two were similarly underdressed. Jen's typical short shorts were slowly being eaten by her bottom as they disappeared into a monster wedgie, two plump crescents of butt cheek waxing as she walked. Laurie was packed into a pair of low-cut jeans and a green and black striped polo shirt that both strained to contain her. Her stripes on her shirt was stretched out, giving her breasts the appearance of twin watermelons.

Laurie paused in front of "Ooh La La," a fashionable boutique with scantily-clad mannequins in the window. Laurie poked open the top button on her tight polo shirt and heft her enormous jugs up and together. Alice stared at her busty friend, not understanding, but Laurie only snickered at her confusion.

"Don't worry," she said, "You'll see in a moment."

A bell went off as the three girls entered the store, alerting the clerk behind the desk.

"Hello, Abida," cooed Laurie.

The clerk behind the counter was a curvy Indian girl with shoulder-length, jet-black hair. She looked up and nearly dropped the magazine she was reading at the sight of the tubby trio.

"L-Laurie!" she stammered, "Hi! You're back!" She looked over at Jen blankly. 

"And good to see you too, Jess!"

"Jen."

"Yeah, yeah, right, Jen." She turned to look at Alice. "And you too…uh…uh…"

"Abida, this is our new friend Alice. Alice, this is Abida." Laurie leaned over the counter, resting her elbows on the counter and her chin in her hands. It was a position that she's used to great advantage to show off her assets when she wanted to wow a boy. 

"You know Abida, don't you, Alice?"

"Oh, hi! Yes!" Alice instantly recognized the girl behind the desk. Abida was an over-achiever well-known at school as the student council president and the head of the debate team. Alice had never seen the girl the least bit flustered, so she wondered why she seemed to be tripping over herself now.

"Abida always knows exactly the best thing to wear to please your man," continued Laurie, "Kind of ironic, isn't that, honey?"

The flustered clerk looked like she wanted to be angry at Laurie's remark, but she appeared to be too transfixed by her endless cleavage to notice. 

"Abida, Alice needs something to really wow her boyfriend on Valentine's Day. What can you recommend?"

"What? Oh, well, for a girl of your build, I recommend…" Abida gave Alice a cursory once-over, but it was obvious that her heart was elsewhere. Besides, what outfit in her store would fit a fat tub like this girl? She was practically busting out of her street clothes already, so what hope did she have of fitting into some lingerie? "Our bodystockings are very popular."

"Ooo, did you hear that, Alice? That sounds exciting, doesn't it?"

"Bodystocking?" said Alice. She imagined herself stuffed into a fabric casing like a big fat sausage about to pop on a grill. "I don't know, that sounds pretty risqué…"

"Exactly! That's why Tyler will love it!" Laurie turned back to Abida and once again assumed a plaintive, whining voice. "Abida, sweetie, could you get your sexiest bodystocking for Alice here? I think she’d like to try it on."

"Um, you can't try stuff on," said Abida, "It's all in plastic packaging. You know, it's an…an adult boutique…you know…"

Alice nodded, but Laurie wasn't letting up.

"Abida, you know that we can't just buy stuff without testing it," said Laurie, "We have…unique measurements."

To emphasize her point, Laurie puffed out her magnificent bust a little more. The tall cheer captain with her pneumatic chest seemed to tower over the petite cashier. But Alice noted that, for once, there wasn't much menace in Laurie's voice, and Alice surmised that Abida was one of the few people that Laurie didn't need to bully to get her way.

"Well, normally, you’re not supposed to try the underwear on before you buy it," said Abida, slightly flustered. 

"C'mon, Abida, it's us! Pretty pretty please?" Laurie pouted, thrusting out her chest even more. Alice understood why the busty babe had unbuttoned her polo shirt earlier; if she hadn't, those top buttons would have popped clean off as Laurie's lungs inflated. "I promise we'll be good."

The show seemed to convince Abida. "I…I shouldn't, b-b-but, for you guys, we'll make an exception. It's pretty quiet today and the boss isn't here, so what say I just close the store down for a little while and you guys go wild, huh?" 

There was a troubling note of hope in Abida's voice as she said that.

Laurie grinned devilishly. 

"I like the way you think, Abida. Now, you go close up, okay? And when you come back, make sure you have something for my friend Alice. Oh, and I'd like to buy something as well, something different. You know a little saucy and…" She grinned "..illegal."

"Oh, yes yes, of course!" Abida scurried off to post a "Back in half an hour" sign on the door and pull the shutters closed. Meanwhile, Laurie lost no time in starting to undress. She peeled her polo shirt off and dropped it over a chair. Without it, the other girls could see her muffin top spilling over her jeans, but their attention was mostly consumed by the mega-mammories now on display, busting over the cups of her L-cup bra.

"Um, isn't there a dressing room around?" asked Alice.

"Pbbt, no, didn't you hear, Abida, honey?" said Laurie, "We're not supposed to be trying these clothes on in any case, so they didn't put a dressing room in. Don't worry, you don't have anything we haven't already seen. We're all girls here."

"Yeah, but…" Alice pointed toward Abida, who was still busy closing shop.

"Don't you worry about her," said Laurie, "I'll keep her distracted." She winked and Jen giggled, as if the two knew something that Alice didn't.

"What's going on?" asked Alice.

"Like, Abida likes girls," said Jen conspiratorially. "And she's crazy for boobs. When Laurie found that out, she figured she could, like, twist her around her little finger. That's why we always shop here. If Laurie, like, shows off a little bit of cleavage, we can get all sorts of discounts!"

Laurie stretched &#8211; a movement so lithe that it looked incongruous on a girl of her size &#8211; and reached behind her back to fumble with the class of her brassiere. She poked out her tongue and rolled her eyes in an exaggerated expression of concentration, but seemed to give up after a minute.

"Oh, Abida," she called sweetly, "Could you be a dear and give me a hand?"

"What &#8211; what do you need, Laurie?"

"I'm having trouble getting my bra off. Could you help me out?" 

Abida rushed over, nearly dropping the plastic-wrapped costumes that she'd picked up. She turned her back on Abida, so the girl could get easy access to the back clasp. With this position, she was facing right toward Alice and Jen. Laurie's expression told them both that she really wasn't having any trouble with her bra at all.

As Abida struggled with the clasp of Laurie's brassiere, Laurie examined the three packages that she'd brought back. She laughed. "Oh, thank you, sweetie, I knew you'd find something perfect." 

"R-really?" Abida beamed. "I'm so glad! I wasn't sure what size to bring for you, though, because I didn't know your ….bust…size…"

Abida seemed to be fishing for info about Laurie's breasts, but Laurie just laughed.

"Oh, I don't know, honey," said Laurie absently. "I was an L, but they've just been growing and growing so much lately, hmmm. Do you think I need to be re-measured?"

"I..I could get a tape measure…"

"Sure, honey, you do that," said Laurie. She turned to Jen and Alice and tossed them two of the packages. "Meanwhile, why don't you two try on these outfits?"

Jen and Alice exchanged glances. Jen shrugged and tore into her package. Alice blushed furiously as the pear-shaped princess quickly stripped down to her undies. Alice turned her back to the other three girls as she undressed; she lifted her gut to get at the zipper of her pants. The button was already open, but she didn't want to call attention to that fact.
Meanwhile, Abida had succeeded in working open the clasp on Laurie's bra, the sudden release causing Laurie's mammoth bosom to pop out and fling the undergarment across the store. Jen welped as the massive brassiere hit her in the face, causing her to drop her own package. Abida began to stutter again but Laurie only laughed.

"That is, like, not funny," said Jen, pulling the bra off her head. She gazed in shock at it, as if she'd never noticed before just how ridiculously gigantic it was. She turned to look at Laurie; unfettered, the busty blimp's bulging breasts settled against the curve of her belly, sagging almost to her belly button. Abida was struggling to work a tape measure around their bulk, but couldn't seem to get the ends to connect.

"Jeez, Laurie," said Jen, "Like, have some modesty, why don't you?"

Laurie blew a raspberry at her friend. She was proud of her large chest, arrogant enough that she was willing to show it off to any audience. Even at her new weight, Laurie had little shame in displaying her naked curves.

"Having trouble, honey?" said Laurie.

"Um…it…it doesn't want to fit…." said Abida.

"Well, never mind that," intercut Laurie, "I don't have time for mysteries like this. I'll just try on that outfit you picked for me and worry about my bra size later." 

Truthfully, Laurie felt like leaving her exact cupsize a mystery to Abida. It would give the poor girl something to wonder about, something to fantasize about.

"Oh, Laurie, let me help you into that outfit!" said Abida, unwilling to leave her crush alone. Laurie seemed willing to oblige her, hanging Abida the plastic-wrapped package.

As Abida pulled the costume out, the other two girls burst into laughter. Abida must have fixed upon Laurie's desire of something "illegal," because Abida had picked out a goofy, cheesy &#8211; and very skimpy &#8211; faux-policewoman's uniform. It was basically a blue one-piece swimsuit (with a hat, badge and cop accessories) with a low-cut front that would dip between its wearer's breasts.

Laurie stepped into the costume and Abida began pulling it up, working it over the cheerleader's hefty thighs and wide hips, stretching it over her flaring belly and up, up, up. The navy blue material stretched until it looked more turquoise, Laurie's dangerous curves putting an obscene amount of pressure on the flimsy fabric. But the hardest part came when it was time to stuff her bust into the costume. 

Laurie gently hefted her boobs as Abida squeezed her chest into the top. Laurie smiled, quiet but her firey eyes told Alice and Jen that Abida was beginning to get a little TOO frisky. Laurie didn't mind showing off her enormous tits but she wasn't too thrilled to find that Abida was finding excuses to actually touch them. She was annoyed but she wanted this outfit cheap for free, so she stayed uncharacteristically silent. She was willing to use all her powers to get what she wanted.

"Thanks, sweetie, that's so nice of you," said Laurie, "I tell you, I really appreciate it, because, let me tell you, it gets pretty hard to get these babies into tight little outfits." 

Laurie smiles tightly, carefully adjusting her bouncy boobies to show off just a tad more cleavage. Abida stared, dry-mouthed, licking her lips, eyes locked to Laurie's chest. 

"It sure is hard for a girl of my size, you know?" continued Laurie, playing up her part and hoisting her bowling ball-sized tits. "You always gotta be careful that you don't just...bust out, hmm?" 

"Oh, Laurie… I'll measure you and find out just what you need."

She pulled out her tape measure again and advanced toward Laurie's swollen knockers, but Laurie held up a hand.

"Now, baby, first why don't we ask my friends what they think of this?"

Laurie turned to her friends, raising her arms as if to say "Ta da!" 

Both Alice and Jen burst into giggles at the sight. Laurie was dressed in a trampy, campy sexy policewoman outfit, low cut to expose her ample cleavage, with a black vinyl corset around her waist and a badge pinned to her bosom. Her legs were encased in fishnet stockings and her feet planted firmly in stiletto high heels. She placed a police hat on her head and grinned.

"That is, like, so cheesy," said Jen, laughing.

"Yeah, but it works, don't you think?" She struck a pose.

"What are you supposed to be, like, the booby police?"

Laurie rolled her eyes. "Yeah, that's right, Jen. I'm the booby police. What does that even mean? Look, does this work or not? Do you think Frank will like it?"

"It's pretty cute," said Alice.

"I don't want cute," said Laurie, looking at herself in a mirror. She hefted her titanic tits with her hands and tucked them back into her unitard. As big as she was, the outfit only had a tenuous hold on her bosom. "I want hot."

"Girl, that is hot," piped in Jen, "Totally hot."

Laurie twirled to examine her backside in a mirror. Then she quickly spun around again, pointing a finger at her reflection as if it were a gun.

"Pow! You're under arrest!" she said, "Now don't even think of trying to get your hands on this corpus delecti."

She turned to her two friends. "I think this is good. But what about you two? Why aren't you trying anything on?"

"We were waiting for you," began Alice, but Laurie cut her off.

"Pffft! We're not here for me! We're here because you need to find something sexy, Alice. And if you don't have any ideas about what you'd like to wear, then I'll give some to you. Let's see…"

Laurie wobbled over to Alice, her massive melons nearly popping out of her sexy police uniform as she walked. She frowned as she looked down at the round blonde as if deep in concentration about what would look good on Alice's bulging body.

"Stand up," commanded Laurie. With a grunt, Alice rose to her feet.

"…I just don't like changing in public—" began Alice, but Laurie cut her off.

"Abida, do you have an employees' room?"

"Yes, in the back."

"Well, that solves that. Since you're too modest to strip in front of us girls, I want you to get back there and get changed!" Laurie barked. "And don't let me catch you until you're all souped up!"

Alice looked at herself in the mirror. The bodystocking looked like a unitard made out of lace webbing, with slits cut in the sides and over the stomach to reveal tantalizing glimpses of flesh (Not that it was hard to see flesh through the webbing). It was probably the most revealing thing that Alice had ever worn and it wasn't helped by the fact that Alice was a really big girl. The garment stretched over her abundant curves, her flab bulging out through the lace gridwork. When she breathed, she could hear the rustle of straining fabric. 

"Can I move in this thing?" wondered Alice aloud. She tentatively squatted down, supporting her weight as she did so by leaning against the bench in the corner. Like the outfit, the bench groaned against her weight and Alice was momentarily worried that she would both burst the bodysuit and collapse the bench. But neither event came to pass. Alice stumbled to her feet, panting with the exertion.

When Alice stepped back into the main room, Jen was already dressed. She was still wearing her normal bra and panties, but over that she was wearing a tight thong that was hooked to a pair of sheer leggings by black garters. If she wore it as it was meant to be worn (without additional underthings), her round bottom would have been quite bare. Her item looked like it came without any top of its own, but Jen was wearing black velvet arm gloves that came up to her elbows.

Alice noted that both Jen and Laurie were pretty tightly packed into their costumes. It was obvious that their costumes only just barely fit them. They both applauded and whistled when they saw Alice.

"Now that is sexy," said Laurie approvingly. "There's no way Tyler could resist that."

"Girl, you look amazing," agreed Jen, "That will totally knock him dead."

"Do you think?" asked Alice, "It's a bit tight." 

Alice knew that she was still gaining weight. And this outfit was so tight that, while it fit now, she doubted she'd be able to squeeze into it again if she gained another pound. "I think I might need...another size up."

"No way," said Jen, "That would look all loose and shapeless. It's supposed to be tight, Alice! That's how it shows off your body."

"Yeah, but there's… an awful lot to show off." Alice sucked in her blubbery stomach, but she couldn't suck in enough to make the bodystocking feel much looser. Inwardly, she hoped that she wouldn't overstretch it before she had a chance to show Tyler. But both Jen and Laurie seemed genuinely impressed with her look. And they were both pretty experienced with guys, so they must know what they're talking about, right?

"Alice, that is the point," said Laurie, "Look at all that! You've got EVERYTHING a boy could want &#8211; a nice set of boobs, a big firm booty, a good solid bit of flesh to hang on to. This outfit will remind him exactly of how lucky he is to have you."

Alice couldn't help but blush at the raise, but it made her feel happy and tingly at the same time. The idea of wearing this for her new boyfriend did excite her somewhat. What a rush! 

"So do you like it?"

Alice looked down at herself again. Her fleshy tummy pressed against the webbing with every breath. Honestly, it made her look like a big veiny pumpkin. But Alice was too busy imagining Tyler's pleased face at seeing her sexy attire to notice that.

"I think I do, actually."

"Great!" beamed Laurie. She turned to Abida. "I think we'll take these."


----------



## Observer (Aug 30, 2009)

After the shopping trip, Jen returned home to find Craig waiting for her.

"What's in the bag, babe?" he asked, noticing the shopping satchel with the cursive words "Ooh La La" embroidered on it.

"Nothing that should concern you," said Jen, pushing past him. 

"Aw, c'mon! What did you get?"

"No," she said, "This is a surprise for Valentine's Day. I couldn't tell you ahead of time; that would ruin the surprise."

Craig put up his arms in mock surrender. "Can't fight that logic."

"Aw, baby, don't be glum. This &#8211;" She patted the bag, "—will have to wait, but I have something else for you right now that I think you will like."

"Ohhh, really? And what's that, babe?"

Jen motioned for her boyfriend to follow her upstairs. Craig obeyed, walking a few steps behind Jen to avoid being smacked by her wobbling, rippling bottom as she waddled up the steps.

Once inside her room, Jen closed the door and pulled something out of her schoolbag. It was the skimpy new cheerleader outfit that Laurie had ordered.

"Like, look at these ridiculous uniforms Laurie bought!" said Jen, "I don't think we ever would have gotten away with actually wearing them to a game. It's like, almost a good thing that we split them!"

She held up the spanky pants to show Craig the tear in the seat.

"You split these cheering, did you, babe?"

"Like, totally!" She grinned mischievously and turned to give Craig a clear profile view of her shelf-like derriere. She ran her free hand along its massive arc. "I just got too much junk in the trunk, hmm? I was, like, sooooooooooo embarrassed, but then I remembered what happened the last time I split some pants. I remembered that someone liked to see more…"

"Baby, you know what I like," said Craig, reaching out to squeeze that butt that jiggled so tantalizingly close to his reach.

"Uh uh!" said Jen, slapping him away, "I need to get dressed first!"

She disappeared into the bathroom (Craig noted that the tubby teen had to turn sideways to make it through the door) and returned a few moments later, dressed in the skimpy cheer uniform that Laurie had ordered for the team.

Jen's cheer shorts were barely adequate to cover her massive curves. They were so short that the lowest quarter of her perfect bubble butt bulged out the leg hole, the rear seam giving her a permanent wedgie &#8211; or it would have, if it had still been intact. 

Instead, the torn seat was spread wide. When she turned to face Craig, he could see that they were so low that the waistband was barely higher than her crotch. Craig noted with some satisfaction that the tightness that gave Jen a permanent wedgie in back also gave her a prominent camel toe in front, as the tight fabric hugged the outline of her pussy.

"Look at this thing, Craig! It's, like, waaaay too small!" She bent over and pointed at her voluminous rear. "See?"

"Oh,baby, I do."

Craig grabbed at Jen's fat bottom, but the bottom-heavy babe shrieked happily and tried to waddle away. Jen didn't make it far, because she forgot her own size as she tried to get back through the narrow doorway into the bathroom. Her wide hips brushed the sides of the narrow door frame as she tried to force her way through &#8211; and then she realized, too late, that her hips were way too wide and the door frame way too narrow. She grunted and heaved, but, no, she was stuck.

"Craig! I'm stuck!"

"What's that, babe? You have a problem?"

"Like, yeah! I'm totally stuck!"

Craig looked over at his gaining girlfriend, his eyes straying approvingly to her plump buttocks, which wiggled and jiggled as Jen strained to free herself from the tight confines of the doorway. Her distended derriere formed a perfect heart-shaped pillow of ballooning blubber, and her struggles only made the sizable split in her seat more prominent.

"Ohhh, this is worse than, like, when me an' Alice an' Laurie all got stuck on a couch last week!"

"What? When did that happen?"

"Like, at the last sleep over…"

Craig walked up behind Jen and placed his arms on her bare shoulders. "Heh, I would have liked to see that…"

"Like, no, you wouldn't. We were like totally stuck!"

"Really? Totally stuck? Just like you are now?"

"Yeah, totally!"

He began rubbing her shoulders. Jen squirmed, trying to free her blimping rump, but her basketball-sized buttcheeks were stuck fast.

"Crag, get me out of here!"

In response, Craig placed his hand between her legs and cupped her pussy. Jen giggled at his touch, suddenly understanding what Craig was thinking.

"Oh, Craig, THAT's not going to help!"

"Oh yeah? We'll see."

Craig continued to stroke Jen's crotch until it was completely soaked, a large wet spot spreading over the front of her spanky pants. Craig reached down, grabbed the sides of the spanky pants and tore the hole wider.

"Craig! Like, you're ruining my shorts!"

"Ha, they're ruined already, Jen! No way are you getting your fantastic ass back into those tiny things!" said Craig, as he unzipped.

Jen could only squeal in delight as she felt Craig slowly enter her from behind.

Unable to spread her legs due to being tightly wedged into the door, Jen's pussy was especially tight &#8211; so tight that she couldn't help but yelp with each thrust.

"Oh! Oh! Craig! Oh! I'm all &#8211; oh! &#8211; filled up! I'm all stuffed!"

"Man, Jen, your pussy is even tighter than usual."

"Oh! Craig! Keep…keep pushing! I think I'm… almost…almost loose!" 

Craig thrust harder and harder against Jen, causing her fat bum to wobble and bounce. It didn't take long to climax.

"Oh! Oh! Ohhhhh!" With his final thrust, Craig exploded in orgasm, the force of his ejaculate popping Jen from the tight confines of the door. Jen stumbled into the bathroom with a squeal. 

Jen rubbed her red and swollen backside. 

"Oh, Craig," she gushed, "That was wonderful." She looked back at her bottom. 

"Well, there's another advantage of that bodacious booty," said Craig, giving her a light smack across her rotund rear.

"But you still tore my shorts…more, I mean. Now how am I supposed to cheerlead?"

"I don't think any of you girls are going to be cheering for long in those outfits," said Craig, 

"Not without splitting something more than just your seats." Jen pouted.

"Aw, don't be like that babe," said Craig, "You know nothing's better than that sweet backend you got." 

Jen tittered again, pleased at the compliment, but Craig's cell phone went off.

"I'll be right back, babe," said Craig, pulling his pants on. "I have to take this call."

"Okay, you do that, I'll get dressed."

Jen slipped off her ruined shorts and threw them to the floor as Craig hurried out of the room to get some better reception. Alone in her bedroom, Jen quickly rifled through the clothes, looking for something else that could cover her expanding butt. 

She heard a knock at the door behind here. Weird that Craig would bother to knock, but she decided to give him a special treat. 

"Come in!" she called.

Jen bent over, thrusting her fat, naked ass out, as she heard the door open. 

"Craig, I can't fit into anything! My ass is too big for any of my pants!" 
She put her head between her legs, catching sight of Frank in the doorway. Her eyes bulged in shock.

"Eep!" The pear-shaped princess jumped up in surprise, futilely trying to cover her naked body with her hands. Frank turned away, holding his hands in front of his face.

"I'm sorry, your mom let me in," he said, "I didn't think—"

"What are you doing here?!" squealed Jen, "I thought you were Craig!"

"Yeah, I know!"

"You saw my ass!"

"Um…"

"Like, what are you doing here?"

"I need your help. I &#8211; um, are you dressed yet?"

"Wait one second! Don't look!"

Frank's eyes were closed so he couldn't see Jen's desperate hopping dance as she struggled to stuff her bulging buns into an inadequate pair of shorts. True to her complaint, Jen's bulbous butt was too round to fit comfortably into any of her clothes. Frank could hear the rumpy airhead grunting and snorting as she strained. 

"Are you dressed—"

"Not yet! Hold on!"

Jen wriggled her bum as she worked the tight garment up her thighs. Finally, she said: "Okay, you can look now."

Frank turned around to see the auburn-haired pear in hot pants and a polo shirt. Jen's hot pants hugged the plump contours of her round rump. Frank couldn't help but notice that her shorts were a bit snug; Jen hadn't bothered to button them, instead letting her chubby gut hang over to hide the open fly.

"Frank, don't you dare say anything about this!"

"Don't worry, I won't tell Craig."

"Like, I don't care if you tell Craig! Just don't tell Laurie!"

"Don't…tell…Laurie?"

"You know how Laurie is! She'll pitch a bitch!"

"But it was an accident…"

"It doesn't matter! I don't want to, like, deal with that, do you?"

"Hey, speaking of Laurie, I have a question."

Jen climbed onto her bed, where she sat cross-legged. "Like, what do you want to know?"

"What should I get Laurie for Valentine's Day?"

Jen stared. "Um, I dunno. She likes chocolate."

"I know that, but I want to get her something special too! You're her best friend; you must know what it is that she's always wanted!"

Jen shrugged. "She loooooves clothes, right?"

"Yeah, but she already has all the clothes she needs. She buys any clothes that she wants, so that's not really something I can get her. Is there anything else?"

Jen grinned, embarrassed. "Uhhhhh, dunno."

"Well, maybe someone else would know. Does she have any other friends I could ask?"

"Other friends?" Jen blinked stupidly. "Um, like, I don't think so. I don't know if you've noticed but… Laurie is kind of a bitch." 

The bubbly bimbo looked over her shoulder furtively. "But don't tell her I said that, okay? You know I loooove Laurie to death, but...you know what I mean, right?"

"Yeah," said Frank, stroking his chin thoughtfully. "No other friends, hmm…" 
Then he brightened, a smile suddenly spreading across his face. "Jen! You're brilliant!"

Jen stared. She'd never been called that before. "I am?"

"Yes! Thanks to you, I know exactly what to get Laurie!" He grabbed her hand and pumped it in a hearty handshake, a move that puzzled Jen &#8211; but, of course, a more traditional hug might have been misinterpreted given Jen's recent exposure…that and any guy dating Laurie Belmontès should know better than to do anything that would give his lady cause to feel jealous. He'd already seen Jen's naked bottom today and he didn't need to do anything more that could make things awkward.

"I've got to go," said Frank.

"But say hi to Craig for me, okay?" Frank called as he rushed out, leaving a dazed Jen behind. A few minutes later, Craig re-entered the room.

"I ran into Frank in the hall," he said, "He said he was sorry about seeing your butt. What's that all about?"

"He came to ask what to get Laurie for Valentine's Day," said Jen happily, "He said I was a genius!"

"Oh, did he?"

"Yes!" Jen paused, then a quizzical look came over her soft pretty face. "Craig, what are YOU getting me for Valentine's Day?"

Craig laughed as he put his arms around Jen, reaching down to cup her badonkadonk buttocks. "Well, a genius should know that I can't tell you ahead of time. That would ruin the surprise, wouldn't it?"

Jen just giggled. "Who was on the phone?"

"Tyler. He wanted me to ask you what he should get for Alice."

"Well," said Jen, "That makes sense. I am a genius after all!"


----------



## ESPN Cutie (Aug 31, 2009)

*I love this update, it was great! I can't wait for the next part!*


----------



## samster (Aug 31, 2009)

Great update! Alice is a long running saga I can always enjoy


----------



## spartan1 (Sep 1, 2009)

the alice series is one of the best out there


----------



## ShammyBoy (Sep 1, 2009)

I love how the three guys are forming a group too.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Sep 1, 2009)

It's always nice to read a new chapter of the Alice Saga and this one didn't disappoint.


Dennis


----------



## Vader7476 (Sep 2, 2009)

This was an amazing installment. It was so witty and comical, a great light and airey read. When I first read it a couple weeks ago, I was grinning ear to ear from the first word to the last, and I still am. 25 chapters. Years and years. I don't think there's a more epic WG story out there. Love it to pieces. :wubu:


----------



## Observer (Sep 2, 2009)

To Vader:

Uh-huh. And it will be noted thart this episode is credited to "Mollycoddles et 
al."

I have sources that tell me that you my dear sir were very much part of the et al on this chapter.

Good work 

O


----------



## samster (Sep 2, 2009)

Agreed with you there Vader, in this chapter I love the way Jenn is "developing"

Both as a character and her figure.


----------



## Vader7476 (Sep 2, 2009)

samster said:


> Agreed with you there Vader, in this chapter I love the way Jenn is "developing"
> 
> Both as a character and her figure.




Hopefully the big cheese won't mind me saying, but I think there's gonna be a lot more of both of those in the future! 

All the characters are gonna go through some great arcs as you can probably tell already. Hold onto your hats gentlemen, and strap yourself in for one hell of a ride. :eat1:


----------

